# Nanners



## mountain man (Aug 2, 2009)

Trainwreck just started to push out a few nanners in the middle and tops of a few buds, I am at week 8 and with-in a week to 10 days, as are the other three next to her. At this point, its way to late to pollinate anything and has not even come close to any kind of seed production. I plucked off the 4 or 5 i found and will just harvest as planned. Just need a lil amber in them trichs, i am %80 cloudy and %20 clear as an average amongst the group. Anything special i should had otta do, to see this thing on out? Input is good. Only my second case of the dreaded "nanners", and this one is waaaayy   late in flower.


----------



## mountain man (Aug 3, 2009)

You gotta be kidd'in me???? There ain't anybody who has anything constructive to put into this? Wow............


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not much you can do.  For every few you remove there are more hidden.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  If you only have nanners on one plant can you separate her from the rest?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Aug 3, 2009)

chop. you'll end up with these crappy little proto-seeds inside the calyxes.


----------



## mountain man (Aug 3, 2009)

They (the nanners) are so immature and far from able to pollinate a thing. I am with-in a week of harvest for them all. Not gonna do anything to its self or the sisters next to her. I pulled the few i am seee=ing, but willing to let it go i few days to a week longer in order  for the trichs to turn some  amber. I understand these late flower nanners in the middle of buds are kinda common and don't do much when its so near harvest time? Yeah ? Or Neh ?    The pic is trainwreck bud but sorta outa focus. The outdoor is the g13 super skunk freebie. Everything is day 60 of flower.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

beuttiful G13 there man.  how in the hek it this far along wit flowering an yet be outdoors :confused2:


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah that G-13 is a Xmas tree of the smokeable  kind...............


----------



## zipflip (Aug 4, 2009)

so hows the G13 finish up so erly in the season outdoors? :huh: is it an auto flowering strain?


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> They (the nanners) are so immature and far from able to pollinate a thing. I am with-in a week of harvest for them all. Not gonna do anything to its self or the sisters next to her. I pulled the few i am seee=ing, but willing to let it go i few days to a week longer in order  for the trichs to turn some  amber. I understand these late flower nanners in the middle of buds are kinda common and don't do much when its so near harvest time? Yeah ? Or Neh ?    The pic is trainwreck bud but sorta outa focus. The outdoor is the g13 super skunk freebie. Everything is day 60 of flower.



_'Some times'_ late staminate flowers are sterile, in that case they are harmless. If fertile flowers appear 'very' late in flower, often seeds don't have the time required to form, or fully form seeds. BUT.. you may also find that they will form tiny, white, immature, snap, crckle, pop in your smoke seeds, too. Nearly impossible to sort and remove.


----------



## mountain man (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be pulling today, after seeing amber trichs almost overnight.  That g13 super skunk was started indoors. went thru veg inside and flowered until after the equinox (june 21) I was chicken to put it out into 14 and a half hour long days, even though thet were getting shorter. I waited until July 4th, then booted her out on her own. The days were getting shorter by 4 minutes a day, so she got the idea of things ok. It was about a week of slow to no-growth shock, but is fine with it all. The buds are now throwing out a Foxtail growth off of each big bud, but will finish in the next week jus' fine !  I have a  Fem Thai Super Skunk that was ALL outdoors and is about 10 feet tall and stretching!   Well, its off to the "room" for last words and a saw.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 4, 2009)

> I have a Fem Thai Super Skunk that was ALL outdoors and is about 10 feet tall and stretching!


wow!!!  you got any pix of the 10 footer at all?
  why dont ya enter the biggest plant of the year contest wit  it?


----------



## mountain man (Aug 6, 2009)

Ya know i thought about it. Especialy since i heard someone spouting off they had the biggest plant wrapped up. I chuckled to myself. I will get a pic. She has been just guzzling the water, and a lil droopy thirsty upon my every other day watering. But, we are having some cool showers  and cooler weather so i will get a good one, when she is all perked up and standing proud. What shall i throw in for measure? Guess i have a yard stick laying around.  It will be in a pic next to a full bloom Thai, started indoors and kicked out to finish after inducing flower. That plant is 5' feet and her same sister, who has been ALL outdoors is 10'. The big girl is just starting to flower. Most likely won't finish here where i live.


----------



## hanfhead (Aug 6, 2009)

Subscribing to see this beast.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 6, 2009)

I am curious about the Thai SS myself. I too doubt mine finishing in time. Mine's practically a midget, only 7 feet. Bummer if it happens. She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Ya know i thought about it. Especialy since i heard someone spouting off they had the biggest plant wrapped up. I chuckled to myself. I will get a pic. She has been just guzzling the water, and a lil droopy thirsty upon my every other day watering. But, we are having some cool showers  and cooler weather so i will get a good one, when she is all perked up and standing proud. What shall i throw in for measure? Guess i have a yard stick laying around.  It will be in a pic next to a full bloom Thai, started indoors and kicked out to finish after inducing flower. That plant is 5' feet and her same sister, who has been ALL outdoors is 10'. The big girl is just starting to flower. Most likely won't finish here where i live.


Don't know if it is a feasable option for you MM, but have constructed a very simple teepee like structure and covered late finishing OD plants to protect them. It's a pita as a daily routine, but if you can pull it off, also quite rewarding. :hubba:


----------



## mountain man (Aug 6, 2009)

Super idea Hick !  For the one plant i could easily do the teepee pole deal. Never thought of that one for a cover. The only part i don't like is the attention getter part.......     We'll see.....
        I will get ya some pics.


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1631/ppuser/137


----------

